# Open Question



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 11, 2005)

How much of EN World Publishing books is open? How do you determine which section are open and which sections are not?


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Feb 15, 2005)

First a disclaimer. I do not actually represent EN Publishing in any form. I just hate see an unreplied thread. 

But as somebody who bought a couple products, it seems that ENP tends to make everything open, minus the big trademarks like the name of the company or product line, but including stiff like dieites and other proper nouns. 

As to the how I have no idea.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 15, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> How much of EN World Publishing books is open? How do you determine which section are open and which sections are not?




Each book clearly indicates what is open and what is not.


----------

